# Green River Shuttle Services



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

A couple of years ago RRs were the only company permitted to run shuttles on Deso, not sure if that is still the case but there had been "issues" and I think a couple of companies got BLM axed.


----------



## WahooDad (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes I believe he was taken off the blm list of recommended providers.
We only will use Melanie Morrison of River Runners Transport.

"Self-guided, full support river running and white water rafting adventures: safe shuttle services, full or partial support river trips available, and complete, delicious meals are prepared. Whitewater river trips include: Gate of Lodore, Lower Yampa 

We had horrible experience when they ran shuttle for us from Ruby to Mineral bottom. Our rig had been sabotaged, wires had been cut to the starter and when we made a call they were at the ready to come and rescue us for a price. Was it a set up or not we can't prove it but reported it to the sheriff.. . WE did the fix ourselves by jumping the battery to the starter with a screw driver.

This is from another post June of 2013. We only found this out from this post. He was using our rigs to shuttle other vehicles.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...ation-outfitters-shuttle-service-36570-5.html


We just had a horrible experience with Gil at green river shuttles. DO NOT USE THEM FOR ANY REASON! Our cars were not at the take out and when we called him he said he was 45 minutes out of green river and didn't realize we were going to be there. An hour and a half he shows up at swayzes with 4 rigs that are not ours with 4 obviously tweaked out drivers. He can't figure out who we even are he is so messed up. He starts pacing the ramp and blinking his googly eyes. And reaches into his pocket and asks if this was our key. It was!! He said I've been carrying this around for days wondering who's it was. That's when my blood began to boil our cars were still at sand wash. While he was was trying to figure out what to do he said to my wife and a couple other women on our trip to "get out of my hair you F-ers" and if you back me in a corner I'm going to tell you all to F off. Not a lot we could do. He loaded all our stuff in someone else's rigs and drove us to green river to wait at Rays while figured out what to do. He decided hours later to strand us at the motel 6 while he and his meth buddies ran the shuttle. He wouldn't drive us to sand wash to get our own cars because he wouldn't have to give us a refund because he technically ran the shuttle. At 2 in the morning when he finally got back he said we couldn't wait until we slept to unload all our stuff from someone else's trailer. 
If you know anyone who ran Deso June 7-13ish and owned a white excursion with Mississippi plates or white Tundra or a white 4runner tell them GIL at Green river shuttles used them to drive another groups stuff piled to the brim!
DON'T GET GIL'D in GREEN RIVER with your Deso shuttle.


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thank you Wahoo! I have started to hear similar stories about Gil and his crew and we will not be using Green River Shuttle Services. We have our reservation in with River Runners, the company that has never let us down and continues to earn the praise of their customers.


----------

